#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Warning for Plainlynive: Inappropriate Language

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Post: sadlfkjasldfkjxlcvkjsdlfkajsdflkasjxcvfgdf
User: Plainlynive
Infraction: Inappropriate Language
Points: 0

Administrative Note:
Message to User:
Original Post: 


> asdfkjlxkcvjsladkfjalsdfkjxlckvsdfasdxcvasdfxcvdfdf








  Similar Threads: Warning for kobra: Spammed Advertisements Warning for sanjay.cse: Inappropriate Language Infraction for Santosh tattimani: Inappropriate Language Warning for Ankitrocks18: Inappropriate Language

----------


## Manoj

*Warning for Plainlynive:*

You must not use any language that could be  inappropriate........nor is it not acceptable in the forum.

----------

